# Help With Inheirted John Deere 112



## caf48 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi, My name is Chuck and I just joined your forum to get some information on my father's 112 lawn tractor. The tractor had been in my father's barn for over 20 years and moved it to my house 2 years ago, it runs great and we used at the farm before we sold it, I've looked on a couple of sites but can't find the same exact tractor I have, there is no serial number plate I could find other then the plate on the mower deck, no name on the engine, it has headlights, tail lights and hub caps. Please look at the pictures and help me out.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## johndeere210boy (Sep 26, 2013)

It has a 4 speed plus granny low trans and has a Tecumseh 10 or 12 I used to have a 110 it has the body style just like that but mine needs work and u have urself a great condition garden tractor it's an easy $1500


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Your tractor is a later model Deere 110. Youi can find out a lot at this site:
http://www.weekendfreedommachines.com/info/index.php


----------



## caf48 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help on my Father's tractor.


----------



## moreiron (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice 112, These where work horses espeacially with the Kohler motor but both types where good if taken care of. You have a gem in the fact the deck looks to be in good original condition. Really surprised the sereal# tag is missing usually happens when they get repainted and yours looks original. Enjoy!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The 112 that I worked on a couple years ago had a K series Kohler 12hp engine. Are there any numbers on the engine itself? Most manufacturers either stamp the numbers into a shroud on the engine or have a decal or riveted plate on there with the engine numbers.


----------



## caf48 (Sep 24, 2013)

I want to thank everyone for your help.
I look all over the motor and I could find no numbers, the only thing with numbers is the mower deck which is 10660-11090M. 

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## tommgeorge10 (Jul 30, 2013)

That looks to be a 10hp tecumseh.


----------



## jim98 (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks like a kohler k series ?????


----------



## littltractorguy (Nov 28, 2013)

*Looks like a...*

1968 or 1969 112, one of the first after they moved out of the Round Fender 112s in 1967. Thats a 10 hp Tecumseh HH100, you can tell by the positioning of the oil fill tube there (its the same engine as in my 1967 112). The big difference between the Tec's they put in the round fenders and the Tec's they put in the Square Fenders was they moved to a starter motor and a coil-based charging system away from the starter/generator system... The arm thing on the PTO pulley on the right-hand side is the PTO clutch, its a bit of a different beastie... I don't have a machine like that 1968, but I know a BIT about them since I bought the HH100 off one of them a friend of mine was re-powering. He's probably still got all the bits and bobs left over from pulling the stock engine, electrical and lift hardware out, I just took the engine and the hydro pump (it was the hydraulic lift version of the 112 SF). I wound up just using a few bits out of that engine like the valves, valve springs, the governor arm and the breather, those Tec engines are really massive beasts!


----------



## tommgeorge10 (Jul 30, 2013)

You do not have a extra coil for a tec? the big aluminum one that just slides down on the bolts, Thanks


----------

